# Check out my DIY Filter



## gupgupgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

After several prototypes, I made this filter for my <10 guppy grow out tank. I found the directions here http://www.sydneycichlid.com/simple-filter.htm.  

I made 2 alterations. One is instead of cutting V's at the bottom, I poked many many holes in the top of the bottle to allow water to filer. THe other one is the addition of a lid. I also poked about 50 holes in the top for water to be suck in. (oh and I also stuffed fishtank wool above the gravel, you can't really tell in the pictures, there is about 3/4 of an inch of it. 

Has anyone had experience with these DIY filters? Do they typically work? All I plan on using mine for is my guppy grow out tank. 









This is my filter before putting it in the tank.









Here is my filter at work!

Thanks for looking!

Gupgupgirl


----------



## john birm (Jul 4, 2008)

*your DIY filter is nice*

I plan to use several of these in my 55gal, soon. These will fit in places where fluff tends to collect....and can be placed inside of decorations and surrounded by live plants too

The price is really excellent as well....so nice to know this technology


----------

